# camp pendleton



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

does anyone know if cyclist can enter camp pendleton gate off of pulgas road at night? i know you need your cal id to enter the gate during the day but i was wondering if they stop letting in cyclist at a certain time. im just looking to increase my night milage. 

karl

keep on riding


----------



## bchy (Dec 29, 2006)

*No*

Can't enter after sunset.


----------

